# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  GPS Tracker Xexun 103-2

## haf

GPS Tracker Xexun 103-2

Στο κουτί του ολοκαίνουργιο, αγοράστηκε για την μηχανή αλλά δεν τοποθετήθηκε ποτέ.
Ένα από τα καλύτερα GPS Tracker, με ξεχωριστή κεραία GPS και GSM για να έχει πάντα το καλύτερο σήμα. Δέχεται δυο SIM και με το κατάλληλο προγραμμα μπορείς να έχει 0ληρη έλεγχο στο αυτοκίνητο η στην μηχανή.

Τιμη 50 Euro 
Παναγιώτης 6936786117










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

